# Is it LEGAL? Traveling question.



## JordaNeal (Nov 19, 2012)

BEFORE dribbling can you toss the ball over your defender's head to start your dribble?

I had the ball at the top of the 3 point line, tossed it over my defender's head (BEFORE THE DRIBBLE) and then legally dribbled to an assist. On the court everyone thought that it was a travel, but before the dribble does it even matter if you throw it to yourself? Someone who actually knows this rule please clarify.

-Jordan


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you were at a full stop with established possession of the ball? if so sounds like you passed it to yourself


----------



## JordaNeal (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes. Didn't dribble yet.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Passing to yourself is a travel, no matter where it takes place. You could toss the ball up in the air, take two steps, and catch it, and it's still a travel. If those feet move without the ball and without it being a rebound, in another player's possession, or a loose ball, it's a travel when you catch it.


----------



## MarksHobbies12 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, it sounds like a travel. I think the only way you could make a case is if the defender somehow touched the ball as the pass was being made.


----------



## omer51 (Jan 31, 2011)

if i'm not wrong you can't move both of your feet before the ball hit the ground.


----------

